# Gentoo-hardened not autoloading kernel modules

## squeegily

I generally compile Gentoo systems with the drivers for soldered-on or otherwise integrated devices as builtin (integrated audio, USB/ATA controllers, iGPU, hw I/O ports, etc), and anything peripheral (basically all PCI/USB devices) as modules.

However, I have noticed that the officially supported hardened-sources seems not to load modularized drivers automatically (the most "vital" ones being ath5k and, for now, usbhid; the box will hopefully soon be headless, but at that time the Wi-Fi will be more vital.)

What do I need to change to get hardened-sources to load device drivers?

----------

## depontius

I'm not sure if it's related, but I'm having similar problems with my non-hardened machines, and our problems may be related.

It seems that OpenRC has been "evolving" to be more systemd-compatible, or something like that.  In the process some of the good old stuff has been breaking, prompting some to mask OpenRC updates, and others to think about forking it.

For my part, stuff from /etc/conf.d/modules doesn't seem to be getting loaded, or at least some of it doesn't.  Apparently the new and improved way is to use the modules-load service instead of the modules service.  However I understand that the improved modules-load service doesn't let you specify module parameters, as modules did.

Many modules manage to load automagically, so I only have one system crippled by this problem, and it has other issues and is sufficiently non-essential that I haven't gotten it fixed, yet.  Nor do I know exactly what I'm going to do - mask OpenRC at some level, learn to love the new way, or whatever.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

depontius,

different != improved.

----------

## depontius

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> depontius,
> 
> different != improved.

 

I really need to add a sarcasm emoticon.  I thought my opinion was evident from my wording, evidently I was wrong.

----------

## squeegily

…hold up, so this is actual changes/breakage happening in OpenRC updates?? Like, if I update my daily driver rig: no more keyboard+mouse?

If so, why is this being pushed out to the default repos as unmasked, "stable" updates??  :Shocked: 

----------

## toralf

 *squeegily wrote:*   

> However, I have noticed that the officially supported hardened-sources seems not to load modularized drivers automatically

 4.9.24-hardened does it (and all older w/o any problems too) here at my hardened stable Gentoo at a ThinkPad T440s

----------

## Hu

OP: could you post emerge --info from an affected system?  Most of that output is not relevant to your current problem, but it may help us to know the versions of OpenRC, kernel, etc.  You could probably show just emerge --info | sed -e '/^$/q' (all output up to the first blank line).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

squeegily,

Pastebin you kernel .config please.  There are a few kernel options in hardened that can cause this behavior.

Two that come to mind are ignore USB devices no detected at boot and restrict module leading to a single filesystem.

That's not their actual names ... its what they do.

----------

